#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  "Вазы Богатства"

## Samten

*"Вазы Богатства"* 

Намо Гуру Пемакарайе. Среди множества ритуалов и практик, относящихся к собранию активностей или действий Идамов и Дхармапал, встречаются ритуалы связанные с изготовлением, наполнением и благословением так называемых "Ваз Богатства" или же можно перевести как "Сосуд благоденствия/процветания", на тибетском называемых "g.yang bum" или реже как-то "gter bum", "nor bum". В целом самой общей их классификацией является разделение на два вида: 1.Сосуд сока земли, предназначенный для благословения какой-либо местности, территории, предназначен для гармонизации сил и энергий места, через упорядочение 4 элементов - Земли, Воды. Огня и Ветра. Можно сказать, что это своего рода духовная экология в действии, заложенная в местах сельскохозяйственных угодий, такая ваза распространяет свое благотворное влияние на многие километры вокруг, защищая от угрозы различных природных стихийных бедствий. 
 2. Собственно "Ваза Богатства",т.е. сосуд  - запечатанный, наполненный  благими субстанциями богатства, являющийся  опорой привлекающий всевозможные силы, энергии связанные с усилением положительных качеств мирского и духовного индивидуального существования: богатство, здоровье, потомство, успех в начинаниях и предприятиях, процветание, увеличение благих качеств щедрости и даяния, и т.д. Вместе со стрелой Долгой Жизни mda' dar хранится дома в укромном месте, совместно являясь опорой phywa и g.yang, по тибетским верованиям две силы управляющие "удачей" и "богатством". 
 Ритуал Вазы Богатства, как правило, состоит из трех частей, Подготовительной, Основной и Заключительной. К подготовке относится приготовление самого сосуда, сбор субстанций и gzungs - специальных и общих мантр и дхарани, наполнение ими сосуда. Основная: исполнение ритуала призывания божества, основного и свиты, расположение-помещение их в опоры пребывания, обращение к ним и Буддам, бодхисаттвам с просьбой даровать даровать благословение, привлечь и приумножить, укрепить  и сделать устойчивыми, всевозможные благие качества, повторение соответствующей мантры. Заключительная, посвящение заслуг и благопожелания. После этого, сосуд помещается в чистое, высокое место, укрытое от чужих глаз. 
 Традиции Ритуалов изготовления Ваз Богатства присутствуют во всех тибетских школах как старых переводов Нингма, так и новых Сакья, Кагью и Гелук, множество таких ритуалов существует и в Юнгдрунг Бон. Среди Нингма распространено множество практик из различных Терма, весьма известны Вазы Богатства, связанные с линиями Чогьюр Лингпы и др. Во всех новых школах присутствуют ритуалы Ваз Богатства Белого Махакалы, принесенные из Индии Великим Кьюнгпо Нелжором, первоначально передаваемые в линии Шангпа Кагью, затем распространились в линиях Сакья и Гелук. 
  В сентябре 2003 года Пема Ранриг Дордже Ринпоче, будет даровать Учение и проводить ритуалы, связанные с освящением Ваз Богатства, из линии Нингма, Дуджом Терсар, а именно "Цокье Туктик", Гонг Тер Его Святейшества Дуджом Ринпоче Джигдрел Еше Дордже. Смотрите www.tersar.narod.ru Для участников приготовлены тексты "Тайная Практика Маха Гуру, Сердечная Сущность "Рожденного из озера", "Ритуал призывания богатства и благополучия сансары и нирваны, следуя Оргьен Кадро Норлха Учителю из Уддияны, Дакиням и богам богатства, называемый "Дождь всего желанного". Посвящение "Цокье Туктик" было даровано Кенчен Палден Шерабом Ринпоче в 2001 году в Калмыкии, возможно, Ранриг Дордже Ринпоче также дарует его в Москве. 

 Для тех кто, хотел бы принять участие, и приготовить те элементы, к-е необходимо приготовить индивидуально, некоторые рекомендации.

Сосуд, может быть металлическим, медным, серебряным или золотым, фарфоровым, глиняным, хрустальным, стеклянным, деревянным и т.д. Но обязательно, закрывающийся, с крышкой.  Наилучший цвет - золотой, но возможны и другие цвета. На нем могут быть изображены 8 Благих Эмблем, либо Сияющая Драгоценность, либо символы 5 семейств Будд и др. благоприятные знаки. На нем не должно быть царапин, вмятин и повреждений. Он должен быть получен из хороших рук, куплен, но не украден, не подарен существами, загрязненными сильными недобродетелями - это же требование о происхождении относится ко всем другим субстанциям. После наполнения он закрывается и запечатывается, повязывается золотой или белой тканью.
 Субстанции для наполнения, главное требование - не ядовитые и не черные. Как-то разные виды зерна, растений и минералов, лекарства из традиционной медицины, различные драгоценные камни и металлы, ткани, деньги, хорошо подходят Ринчены - лекарства из тибетской медицины, санг, благовония, Мендуб и Рилбу, камешки и субстанции со всевозможных святых мест паломничества, и т.д.

 gzungs и пилюли для Ваз Богатства, согласно Терма Цокье Туктик, приготовлены Ранриг Дордже Ринпоче в Непале, и были освящены Его Светлостью Кьябдже Тулшик Ринпоче, одним из самых величайших Учителей Нингма современности.  

  Остается только добавить, все Учителя подчеркивают, что Вазы Богатства являются опорой и помогают в наших начинаниях, при этом никак не заменяют работы, не стоит думать, что просто обладание такой Вазой приведет к обогащению спонтанно и по мановению волшебной палочки. Но и иметь такую замечательную вещь, несущую благословение и притягивающую благоприятное, в общем-то, весьма неплохо. 
  Многие современные Учителя достаточно часто выполняют и изготавливают их как, для нужд локальных общин, так и для распространения по миру. В частности, широко известен проект Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче, исполняемый ныне Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче по распространению специальных Ваз Сокровищ gter bum предназначенных для установления всеобщего Мира, предотвращения мировых катаклизмов, войн и бедствий, их было изготовлено 6000 и они благословлены Высочайшими  Учителями. Около 4000 уже размещены в различных уголках земного шара. Есть планы о размещении их и в России, хотя, к сожалению, до сих пор  приезд Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче к нам не состоялся, будем надеяться, что когда-нибудь это произойдет.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Suraj

Гармонизаторы среды.

Как то Кузум Лингпа рассказал, какие он видел сокровища принесённые Падмасабхавой в Тибет.
Упоминал он кристалы, которые при опускании в воду очищали её и превращали в чистую, питьевую.
Есть так же кристалы, которые очищают воздух.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Очень интересно, я перепечатал на бумагу.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

У меня такой вопрос. А чем nor bum отличается от ter bum?

----------


## куру хунг

Артём и чё ты думаешь 6 лет спустя тебе кто то ответит???? :Mad: 

 Дату  предыдущего сообщения 


> *30.08.2003 13:34*


 не забывай смотреть

----------


## Маша_ла

Это фото вазы дл благословления земли, которые делает Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче. Он же делает вазы богатства - они белые, в них другое наполнение. Вот тут инфо можно узнать, они раньше продавались за 65 долларов, плюс 25 за межд. пересылку, щас точно цены пока сказать не могу, вот тут инфо http://www.ewamchoden.org/?page_id=124

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артём и чё ты думаешь 6 лет спустя тебе кто то ответит????
> 
>  Дату  предыдущего сообщения  не забывай смотреть


Я подумал, что за это время специалистов по сосудам прибавится.  :Smilie: 

Просто мне пришел комплект из СА БУМ, ЛУ БУМ, ТЕР БУМ и НОР БУМ. С первыми 3-мя все более или менее понятно, сосуды для садагов, нагов и ваза богатства, а 4-я по виду тоже Драгоценный сосуд, но ведь отличаться-то они чем-то должны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Многие современные Учителя достаточно часто выполняют и изготавливают их как, для нужд локальных общин, так и для распространения по миру. В частности, широко известен проект Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче, исполняемый ныне Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче по распространению специальных Ваз Сокровищ gter bum предназначенных для установления всеобщего Мира, предотвращения мировых катаклизмов, войн и бедствий, их было изготовлено 6000 и они благословлены Высочайшими  Учителями. Около 4000 уже размещены в различных уголках земного шара. Есть планы о размещении их и в России, хотя, к сожалению, до сих пор  приезд Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче к нам не состоялся, будем надеяться, что когда-нибудь это произойдет.



Я, право, плохо понял: эти "вазы богатства" - они для богатства тех, кто их продаёт или для тех, кто их покупает?

----------

Вантус (15.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (10.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это фото вазы дл благословления земли, которые делает Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче. Он же делает вазы богатства - они белые, в них другое наполнение. Вот тут инфо можно узнать, они раньше продавались за 65 долларов, плюс 25 за межд. пересылку, щас точно цены пока сказать не могу, вот тут инфо http://www.ewamchoden.org/?page_id=124


Спасибо. Интересный пояснительный текст. Одна беда, таможня вскрывает все посылки и печати точно будут нарушены. Эти мне лично привезли.

----------


## Буль

Не надо клеветать на таможню. Она вскрывает далеко не все посылки. Конечно, если в описании содержимого будет написано "сбор субстанций и gzungs".... То, вероятно, вскроют...

----------

Читтадхаммо (10.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я, право, плохо понял: эти "вазы богатства" - они для богатства тех, кто их продаёт или для тех, кто их покупает?


Вообще они многофункциональные. Если Вы читаете по-английски, сходите по ссылке Маша_ла. Там неплохое описание. Я даже, пожалуй, его переведу как-нибудь. Если красившее ничего не найду.

Штука в том, что со временем я планирую построить у себя ступу, а пока заложить сосуды (бумпы), которые будут выполнять аналогичную функцию, но не мозоля христианских глаз и не соблазняя пОдростков попить пивка у ступы.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не надо клеветать на таможню. Она вскрывает далеко не все посылки. Конечно, если в описании содержимого будет написано "сбор субстанций и gzungs".... То, вероятно, вскроют...


Она вскрывает даже конверты с открытками. В любом случае, если ваза с реликвиями будет вскрыта - это не есть гуд.

----------


## Буль

> Штука в том, что со временем я планирую построить у себя ступу, а пока заложить сосуды (бумпы), которые будут выполнять аналогичную функцию, но не мозоля христианских глаз и не соблазняя пОдростков попить пивка у ступы.


У себя - это где?

----------


## Буль

> Она вскрывает даже конверты с открытками. В любом случае, если ваза с реликвиями будет вскрыта - это не есть гуд.


Вы у них на плохом счету. У меня они, бывает, не вскрывают целые коробки.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В поселке. Просто пока дом не поставлю, смысл ставить ступу. А зарытые в землю сокровища Флинта никто не увидит.  :Smilie:  А кто увидит, Флинт со всем состраданием их утихомирит.  :Smilie:  (шутка)

----------


## Буль

А зачем в посёлке ступа?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы у них на плохом счету. У меня они, бывает, не вскрывают целые коробки.


 :Smilie:  Наверное отправитель знает хитрые антитаможенные заклинания.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А зачем в посёлке ступа?


Опора. Опять же, духи радуюццо, люди успокаиваются земля процветает. Красиво.  :Smilie:  Ну религиозный я фанатик, ну не без того.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Ну Вы - религиозный фанатик. Ну, пусть. А посёлку-то это ступа зачем? Вы уверены что люди от этого только успокаиваться будут?

----------

Читтадхаммо (10.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну Вы - религиозный фанатик. Ну пусть. А посёлку-то это ступа зачем?


"Опора. Опять же, духи радуюццо, люди успокаиваются земля процветает. Красиво."

Какие буквы нечитаемы?  :Smilie:  В поселке намереваюсь жить я, у дома будет стоять ступа. Я не понимаю чего вы не понимаете. Это у меня хроническое, простите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> -И давно я спросить хотела вас,Степан Степанович...Откуда из вас латынь выскакивает?Сами-то вы вроде не из латинцев.
> -От барина набрался,-вздохнул Степан.-Старый барин повелел всем мужикам латынь изучить и на ей с им изъясняться.Я,говорит,не желаю ваше невежество слушать...Я,говорит,желаю думать,что я сейчас в Древнем Риме...Вот так!Большой просветитель был!Порол нещадно!-"Аут нигель,аут Цезарь!" Во как!
> – Красиво! – согласилась Фимка. – А как у их, у латинцев, к примеру, «любовь» обозначается?
> – «Любовь», Фимка, у их слово «амор»! И глазами так зыркнуть… Ух-х! – Степан показал как надо зыркать глазами.
> 
> Федяшев, естественно, не слышал этого разговора. Он шел тенистой аллеей парка, где справа и слева белели старинные скульптуры, выполненные в греческом стиле. Мраморные лица с выпуклыми белыми глазами уставились на Алексея Алексеевича, усиливая приступ ипохондрии. Федяшев дошел в самый конец аллеи, где в лучах заходящего солнца перед ним предстала скульптура молодой женщины в древнегреческой тунике. Федяшев посмотрел на скульптуру нежным, влюбленным взглядом. Женщина и вправду была необычайно хороша: изящная фигурка, маленькая головка с тонкими чертами лица, странный всплеск рук: левую женщина как бы предлагала для поцелуя, а правой приглашала куда-то вдаль, в неизвестное…
> 
> – Здравствуйте, сударыня! – тихо прошептал Федяшев и поклонился мраморной женщине. – И вновь тоска и серость обыденной жизни привела меня к вашим стопам!… Впрочем, нет! Будь эта жизнь во сто раз веселей и разнообразней, все равно она была бы лишена смысла, ибо нет в ней вас… А в той незримой дали, где есть вы, нет меня!… Вот в чем превратность судьбы! И никогда нам не воссоединиться, как несоединим жар моего сердца и холод вашего мрамора…
> 
> При сих словах Федяшев приподнялся на цыпочки и припал губами к левой руке скульптуры.



"Формула любви"
А Вы, значит, ступу желаете? Чудной барин...

----------

Читтадхаммо (10.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну есть мальцА.  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче уже пожилой человек. Рекомендую поспешить с заказом ваз, на всякий случай. Неизвестно, сколько он еще будет их делать.

Насчет таможни - они там как-то правильно заполняют описание, что вазу не вскрывают. И пакуют хорошо. Единственное, что это вещь хрупкая и может разбиться, если на нее что-то тяжелое уронят, но это как повезет)) Если разобьется, есть страховка, без страховки за границу там ничего послать невозможно. Оч. рекомендую эти самые драгоценные вазы, в том числе и себе, они действуют. Проверено.

И эти вазы для меня лично драгоценны еще и тем, что они сделаны  руками Ринпоче с начала и до конца - он сам покупает ингридиенты, месит глину, выпекает, наносит эмаль, обжигает и пишет на них мантры и слоги, заполняет, 2 дня посвящает их, благословляет и упаковывает, а также сам отвозит их на почту и отправляет)) Это трогательно как-то, как он относится к этим вазам и к людям, которые их заказывают.

Он даже сам привозит из супермаркетов коробки для ваз, которые там лежат вечером после разгрузки товаров.

----------

Александр С (10.09.2009), Вангдраг (11.09.2009)

----------


## Вангдраг

2 А Тараненко:

Молодца!Так держать!Удачи!!!Ом А Хум

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.09.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Наверное отправитель знает хитрые антитаможенные заклинания.


Я знаю одно такое волшебное заклинание, вернее слово. Произносится как "бакшиш"  :Big Grin:  Говорить надо таможеннику в ухо. Но можно и на бумаге написать, тоже действует :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я знаю одно такое волшебное заклинание, вернее слово. Произносится как "бакшиш"  Говорить надо таможеннику в ухо. Но можно и на бумаге написать, тоже действует


Я боюсь, что если я из Воскресенска на ухо таможеннику на центральном телеграфе пошепчу, так посылочка даже не золотой будет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Denli

> Я боюсь, что если я из Воскресенска...


Это в каком вы Воскресенске ступу строить собрались? Не в том ли, что в Лен.области?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да нет. тот, который в Московской, но не в самом Воскресенске, а в пос. им. Цюрупы, что за 30 км до него. Хорошее тут место. Странное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

Жаль. А то я думал, что вы летом соседи с моей женой.

----------


## Шагдар

> Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче уже пожилой человек. Рекомендую поспешить с заказом ваз, на всякий случай. Неизвестно, сколько он еще будет их делать.


Вы не подскажете, как можно с ним связаться?

----------


## Olle

ПРОЕКТ «ВАЗЫ МИРА» – это воплощение просветленного виденья Его Святейшества Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, одного из величайших буддийских мастеров ХХ века. В конце своей жизни Ринпоче основал этот проект как глобальную инициативу для восстановления мира, гармонии и процветания на нашей планете. В 1991 году в Бутане было изготовлено 6200 ваз, содержащих субстанции из размельченных и смешанных с морской водой драгоценных камней. Вазы были освещены в ходе особых двухнедельных ритуалов самим Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, а также многими другими почитаемыми буддийскими мастерами. Затем вазы были отправлены в Индию, чтобы начать свое путешествие к местам назначения на всех семи континентах.

Вскоре после освящения ваз Его Святейшество Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче ушел в паринирвану. Тогда проект возглавил Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Он пообещал разместить все 6200 ваз, назвав это «делом своей жизни». Первая ваза была помещена в Бодхгае, Индия, месте просветления Будды, и с тех пор по всему миру было размещено более 2700 ваз. Еще остается разместить более 3200. Участие в размещении ваз мира и даже простое совершение благопожеланий для их успешного размещения несет безмерное благо.

ПРОЕКТ «ВАЗЫ МИРА» В РОССИИ

Согласно виденью Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, в России необходимо разместить не менее 108 ваз мира. В июле 2010 года Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче во время своего первого визита в Россию собственноручно разместил одну вазу мира в Северном Кунсангаре (в то время, в ретритном центре «Кунпэнлинг») под Москвой. Это было одной из главных целей приезда Ринпоче в Россию и свидетельствует о чрезвычайной важности реализации этого проекта на российской земле. Со времени приезда Ринпоче, проект «Вазы мира» в России окреп и, несмотря на все трудности, успешно развивается.

В данный момент перед проектом стоит задача размещения 41 вазы на территории России согласно разработанному плану. Для осуществления 41 размещений проект ищет надежных людей с чистой альтруистической мотивацией. Это не обязательно должны быть буддисты. Главное – это желание от всего сердца помочь в поддержании гармонии и мира на российской земле и нашей планеты в целом. 

В плане указаны географические места запланированных размещений. Сами участники определяют нужные места в сети географического плана, которые максимально соответствуют нижеуказанным критериям. 
http://www.slideshare.net/margaritasupe/ss-39037030
http://www.peacevaseproject.org/

----------

Joy (14.09.2014), Kit (14.09.2014)

----------


## Olle

В данный момент перед проектом стоит задача размещения 41 вазы согласно 
 разработанному плану: 
Приволжский федеральный округ – 1 
Пермский край, исправительная колония особого режима в городе Соликамске «Белый 
 лебедь», один из самых жёстких режимов в системе исправительных учреждений 
(Официальное название ВК-240/2 или ИК-2 ГУФСИН России по Пермскому краю) – 1 
Северо-западный федеральный округ – 7 
г. Калининград – 1 
Архангельская обл. (г. Архангельск) или водное размещение в р. Северная Двина – 1 
Республика Коми, г. Сыктывкар – 1 
Ненецкий автономный округ – 1 
Земля Франца Иосифа – 1 
Новая Земля – 1 
Карское море – 1 (между Новой Землей и Северной Землей). 
Северокавказский федеральный округ – 5 
Водное размещение в Каспийском море в порте Махачкалы – 1 
г. Грозный – 1 
г. Пятигорск – 1 
г. Владикавказ – 1 
Водное размещение в водоеме возле г. Черкесск – 1 
Южный федеральный округ – 1 
г. Краснодар – 1 
Уральский федеральный округ – 2 
п-ов Ямал – 1 
Водное размещение в р. Обь – 1 
Сибирский федеральный округ – 4 
Северная Земля – 1 
П-ов Таймыр – 1 
Водное размещение в реке Енисей возле г.Туруханска – 1 
г. Тара – 1 
Дальневосточный федеральный округ – 21 
Новосибирские острова – 1 
Море Лаптевых – 1 
о. Врангеля – 1 
Восточносибирское море – 1 
Пролив Лонга (Чукотское море) – 1 
Чукотский п-ов – 1 
Анадырский залив – 1 
Магадан – 1 
Залив Шелихова – 1 
Хабаровский край – 3 (г. Хабаровск – 1, г. Комсомольск-на-Амуре -1, водное размещение в 
 Охотском море – 1) 
Курильские острова – 3 
Тихий океан – 1 
Приморский край – 3 (г. Владивосток – 1, между Хабаровском и Владивостоком – 1, 
водное размещение в Японском море – 1) 
Амурская область – 2 (г. Благовещенск – 1, водное размещение в реке Зея – 1) 

Для осуществления 41 размещений проект ищет надежных людей с чистой 
 альтруистической мотивацией. Это не обязательно должны быть буддисты. Главное – это 
 желание от всего сердца помочь в поддержании гармонии и мира на российской земле и 
 нашей планеты в целом. В плане указаны географические места запланированных 
 размещений. Сами участники определяют нужные места в сети географического плана, 
которые максимально соответствуют нижеуказанным критериям. Также проект уделяет 
 особое внимание местам, где расположены тюрьмы. Очень важно размещать вазы мира в 
 таких нестабильных и очень негативных зонах, с огромным сосредоточением страданий и 
 тревожащих эмоций. 
Также существует большая потребность в размещении ваз на территории всего 
 постсоветского пространства. А именно в таких странах: Азербайджан, Туркменистан, 
Узбекистан, Таджикистан, Казахстан, Киргизия.
Все места размещения ваз мира отмечаются на карте, доклады о них помещаются в архив
проекта. Поэтому по факту размещения вазы координаторам проекта необходимо
отослать информацию о точном месте размещения вазы, желательно с координатами
GPS, именами участников размещения, а также несколько фотографий с места
размещения. Фотографии вывешиваются на сайте проекта
http://www.peacevaseproject.org/, поэтому лица, запечатленные на них, должны заранее
быть об этом оповещены и не иметь возражений.
Если у Вас есть желание принять участие в проекте «Вазы мира», а также со всеми
вопросами и предложениями пишите нам: maria-vasylieva@hotmail.com (Мария),
helena.skorik@gmail.com (Елена).
Пусть размещение ваз мира способствует установлению мира и гармонии на всей
планете! Пусть это принесет пользу всем живым существам!

----------

Joy (14.09.2014), Kit (14.09.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Я не пойму, это вазы мира или боhатства?

----------


## Нико

> Я не пойму, это вазы мира или боhатства?


Богатства, норбум это, кажется, по-тибетски :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Olle

> *Earth Vase*
> 
> Earth VaseThe Vase of the Life Essence of the Earth (Sa-bcumd Bum-ba) is meant to bless and empower the earth where it is placed. It is a way of putting positive mind energy into the natural environment. The benefits of the Vase as told in ancient texts were the prevention of problems due to imbalances in the four elements of earth, water, fire, and air.
> 
> The Vase prevented the degeneration of the life essences of the Earth so that fruits, grains and vegetables would thrive and be tasty and nutritious. It restored the life force and fertility of the ground itself, particularly if the ground had been misused or the soil depleted. The Vase protected the land from the ravages of earthquakes, floods, thunder and lightning. it was considered beneficial in preventing damage from pollution, erosion, and over fertilization. It is said the blessings from the Vase extend for fifteen miles around where the Vase is placed. Within this area people will experience good health, long life, wealth, protection, and peace. Contentions within families or groups will be reduced and working relations will be good. Prosperity will prevail.
> 
> Empowerment
> 
> The vital essence of the earth is concentrated into the Earth Treasure Vase through the practice of the very ancient transmissions of empowerment brought to Tibet by mahasiddhas in the eighth century. The Earth Treasure Vase is empowered by a series of pujas done by Lama Kunga Rinpoche. He transmits thought images to the Vase invoking Bodhisattvas, higher spirits, and wealth deities. The textual basis of this empowerment is from the teachings of the Bodhisattva So Nyingpo (Heart Essence of the Earth).
> ...


http://www.ewamchoden.org/?page_id=437

----------


## Olle

> Я подумал, что за это время специалистов по сосудам прибавится. 
> 
> Просто мне пришел комплект из СА БУМ, ЛУ БУМ, ТЕР БУМ и НОР БУМ. С первыми 3-мя все более или менее понятно, сосуды для садагов, нагов и ваза богатства, а 4-я по виду тоже Драгоценный сосуд, но ведь отличаться-то они чем-то должны.


Артем пишет о четырех видах.

----------


## Olle

> Я не пойму, это вазы мира или боhатства?


Эти в проекте - «ВАЗЫ МИРА»

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

как это будет по тибетски?

----------


## Olle

> как это будет по тибетски?


говорят что примерно будет так: джигтен гьи бум па

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> говорят что примерно будет так: джигтен гьи бум па


World vases?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

первый раз слышу про такие (джигтенгьи) бумпа. 
похоже это тербумы Чогьюра Лингпы

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> говорят что примерно будет так: джигтен гьи бум па


྇Мирские сосуды :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2014)

----------


## Olle

> Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче уже пожилой человек. Рекомендую поспешить с заказом ваз, на всякий случай. Неизвестно, сколько он еще будет их делать.
> 
> Насчет таможни - они там как-то правильно заполняют описание, что вазу не вскрывают. И пакуют хорошо. Единственное, что это вещь хрупкая и может разбиться, если на нее что-то тяжелое уронят, но это как повезет)) Если разобьется, есть страховка, без страховки за границу там ничего послать невозможно. Оч. рекомендую эти самые драгоценные вазы, в том числе и себе, они действуют. Проверено.
> 
> И эти вазы для меня лично драгоценны еще и тем, что они сделаны  руками Ринпоче с начала и до конца - он сам покупает ингридиенты, месит глину, выпекает, наносит эмаль, обжигает и пишет на них мантры и слоги, заполняет, 2 дня посвящает их, благословляет и упаковывает, а также сам отвозит их на почту и отправляет)) Это трогательно как-то, как он относится к этим вазам и к людям, которые их заказывают.
> 
> Он даже сам привозит из супермаркетов коробки для ваз, которые там лежат вечером после разгрузки товаров.


Получил от Ринпоче подарок на Новый год! Вазу Богатства. Большое ему спасибо!
Стоит это сейчас 150$ и стоимость доставки посылки не знаю, добавил 50$ (думаю хватило, на посылке стоимость была меньше указана). Успел отправить до скачка валюты. На таможне посылку вскрывали, но Вазу не вскрывали, дошла в запечатанном виде. Ринпоче вкладывает распечатки, что в Вазе находится и пояснительное письмо для таможенников. Ринпоче извинялся, что долго не смог отправить, болел. Получилось, что получил ее как раз перед Новым годом. 
 Долгих лет ему!

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

Вообще такие сосуды хорошо у себя дома хранить на алтаре где-нибудь. Раз в год их освящают специальным текстом. Ну а предназначение, ясное дело, -- повышение уровня благосостояния в семье.

----------


## Olle

*Lama Kunga making Earth Treasure Vases* 

http://www.ewamchoden.org/?page_id=2228

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Здорово)) Я как-то не догадалась для себя заказать. Их хранят на алтаре, они реально благословляют пространство и повышают благосостояние семьи. Собственно, нам тоже, наверное, надо)) Вообще, у Ринпоче еще есть флаги Гаруды - он случайно вывез такой флаг в кармане из Тибета, когда оттуда спасался во время культурной революции. По этому флагу в Беркли один тибетец сделал такой же деревянный блок для печати и Лама Кунга Ринпоче печатает такие флаги. Оригинал такого флага был найден в одной из терм, оставленных Гуру Ринпоче в Тибете, это Гаруда флаг с разными текстами на крыльях птицы.. Отлично для защиты дома, вешается напротив входной двери. Лама сам покупает материю, краску, печатает флаги у себя в гараже. Надо тоже такой заказать. И, если есть земля, типа, дача или загородный дом, можно заказать Вазу для благословения земли и ее обитателей, в частности, нагов. Это желтые вазы, их закапывают в землю, в определенных местах. А белые - это вазы богатства, они хранятся на алтаре. 
Ринпоче действительно долго болел - у него был рак горла, который теперь прошел. Я так рада, что Ринпоче снова делает своими руками вазы - это большая работа. А 25 июля этого года Ринпоче исполнится уже 80 лет..

----------

Olle (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Буров

А он бесплатно их высылает? Просто если за деньги, то благополучие и так в доме есть), а сложившиеся ситуации которые принесут в дом ещё больше денег, будут являться вполне логичным следствием если человек до этого уже не бедно жил, а был коммерсантом, директором, работал в конторе, ну или просто имея высшее образование, хорошо устроился). А вот в моей ситуации, когда всю жизнь рабочим проработал на нищенскую зарплату, никакие вазы благополучия не помогут.

----------


## Нико

> А вот в моей ситуации, когда всю жизнь рабочим проработал на нищенскую зарплату, никакие вазы благополучия не помогут.


Всяко бывает...

----------


## Маша_ла

За деньги высылает - все деньги идут центру, а центр содержит Ламу и дом, и приглашает учителей, издает тексты, проводит практики, ритуалы, в общем, там настоящий центр. И материалы денег стоят, и электричество, одна печка для обжига сколько съедает, и почтовые расходы. Все члены центра, которые работают там, являются волонтерами, т.е., не получают денег за свою работу в центре, делают это в свободное от основной работы время, а работают там все очень даже много, как и везде. Сама работа Ринпоче над вазами, а там ее очень много, т.к. он все делает сам от начала и до конца, даже сам их упаковывает и отвозит на почту, стоит в очереди, заполняет бланки и отправляет, конечно же, бесплатная. Он вообще очень скромный. Ходит годами в одном и том же, питается вообще непонятно чем. Покупает себе вещи в секонд-хенде, а мебель в дом - на гаражных распродажах))
Что касается благосостояния, то даже у самых бедных учеников все как-то налаживалось постепенно, насколько я видела. Но наличие Вазы в доме, конечно, не отменяет работы и каких-то усилий в этом направлении. Т.е., сама по себе Ваза деньги зарабатывать не будет, она гармонизирует и благословляет пространство и способствует увеличению духовного и материального благосостояния в доме..

----------


## Нико

> За деньги высылает - все деньги идут центру, а центр содержит Ламу и дом, и приглашает учителей, издает тексты, проводит практики, ритуалы, в общем, там настоящий центр. И материалы денег стоят, и электричество, одна печка для обжига сколько съедает, и почтовые расходы. Сама работа Ринпоче, а там ее очень много, т.к. он все делает сам от начала и до конца, конечно же, бесплатная. Он вообще очень скромный. Ходит годами в одном и том же, питается вообще непонятно чем. Покупает себе вещи в секонд-хенде, а мебель в дом - на гаражных распродажах))
> Что касается благосостояния, то даже у самых бедных учеников все как-то налаживалось постепенно, насколько я видела. Но наличии Вазы в доме, конечно, не отменяет работы и каких-то усилий в этом направлении.


Дзамбалу надо читать ещё). И Тару.... Но вот про Дзамбалу я всегда себя уговаривааю, что читать надо, и лунг у меня есть даже, но как-то не решаюсь, боюсь, неверная мотивация получится))).

----------


## Маша_ла

Ринпоче благословляет Вазы ритуалом Белого Махакалы.
Надо просить благосостояния на благо всех существ)) Наверное. Делов-то)) Я бы хотела стать спонсором всяких Дхарма-проектов, когда-нибудь.. Надо попросить Вазу и послать подношение.. А вдруг)) В любом случае, будет благословение в доме))

----------

Антончик (05.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Лама честно зарабатывает на жизнь горшечным ремеслом? До чего дошли бедные изгнанники...

----------


## Нико

> Лама честно зарабатывает на жизнь горшечным ремеслом? До чего дошли бедные изгнанники...


Это практика, всё равно что делать ца-ца.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Конечно практика, как в слове "практикующий врач". Лама изготавливает и продает культовую утварь.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно практика, как в слове "практикующий врач". Лама изготавливает и продает культовую утварь.


У некоторых людей есть впечатление, что, например, монахи в монастырях должны молиться за них бесплатно, а если платно -- это нажива. Нужно иной раз задуматься над тем, на что, собственно, существуют эти монастыри.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Конечно практика, как в слове "практикующий врач". Лама изготавливает и продает культовую утварь.


Это не имеет разницы, он делает то, что ему доступно и чему научен. Он делает это с искренним пожеланием достичь высшей цели, обладая особыми знаниями и умениями, но это скептикам объяснять бесполезно. И деньги практикующему буддизм никогда не помешают.

С годами стала мало верить в тибетские атрибуты, а вот в способности лам с развитой бодхичиттой верю всегда. Уж слишком много разных удивительных вещей происходило :Smilie:  И их подарки даже в виде кухонной утвари имеют несколько другое наполнение. Мне ламы всегда дарили ринчены.

Верю в то, что при высоких ступенях реализации можно быть бесценным условием для развития благого потенциала существ. И кто открыт таким подаркам, воспринимая тесто или глину, как бесценный дар высшего существа, получит от него много пользы.

Что касается безденежья или богатства - это у каждого в силу кармы. Но, опять же, благое условие и пожелание никогда не лишне :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> С годами стала мало верить в тибетские атрибуты


А я вот до сих пор верю. Во время последней практики нюнг-нэ на мне были большие костяные чёрные чётки, которые лама Вангду подарил моему мужу. В итоге практика прошла для меня очень легко, а муж, бедный, весь исстрадался от голода и жажды. ))))

----------


## Olle

Сколько кому отмерено не знает никто, а так в доме останется Белый Махакала... 
Может кому-то вокруг будет лучше.

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Конечно практика, как в слове "практикующий врач". Лама изготавливает и продает культовую утварь.


Да, я осознанно подошел к выбору Вазы, потому что некоторые Вазы просто фантастических денег стоят, другие не известно кто делал и были ли они благословлены, а эту Вазу я точно знаю, что ее от начала до конца сделал  - Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче. Даже то, что он сам ее слепил и обжег, это больше плюс и адрес мой на коробке он сам написал. Просто кайф! Просто понять, что для тебя Ринпоче сделал предмет - здорово!

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У некоторых людей есть впечатление, что, например, монахи в монастырях должны молиться за них бесплатно, а если платно -- это нажива.


Это нарушение винаи, если плату брать денежкой. А за еду--так еды им, что ли, мало несут, чтобы брать подработки?




> Нужно иной раз задуматься над тем, на что, собственно, существуют эти монастыри.


Лама-горшечник содержит монастырь?  :EEK!:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, я осознанно подошел к выбору Вазы, потому что некоторые Вазы просто фантастических денег стоят, другие не известно кто делал и были ли они благословлены, а эту Вазу я точно знаю, что ее от начала до конца сделал  - Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче. Даже то, что он сам ее слепил и обжег, это больше плюс и адрес мой на коробке он сам написал. Просто кайф! Просто понять, что для тебя Ринпоче сделал предмет - здорово!


О, сансарные удовольствия? Понимаю.

----------


## Olle

> О, сансарные удовольствия? Понимаю.


У каждого они свои, эти удовольствия.

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это нарушение винаи, если плату брать денежкой. А за еду--так еды им, что ли, мало несут, чтобы брать подработки?


В винае написано, что монахи должны жить подношениями-подаянием. Ничего это не нарушение. А насчёт еды, которую несут-- поезжайте в любой монастырь в Индии и понаблюдайте.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О, сансарные удовольствия? Понимаю.


Лучше пусть будут такие самсарные удовольствия, чем товарищей по Дхарме задирать :Smilie:

----------

Гханта (05.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

> О, сансарные удовольствия? Понимаю.


Скорее 100% благословение..

Я, когда попала в дом Ринпоче, искренне недоумевала, почему такой высокий Лама живет там один, без помощников, с собачкой Патрулом, которая делала свои дела в доме, где хотела, а он за ней просто молча убирал, одевается в секонд-хенде, сам себе покупает еду, готовит совершенно простую пищу, убирает, стирает, да еще проводит медитации, дает учения, классы, причем по высшим тантрам, проводит ритуалы, делает эти вазы сам, на свои деньги закупая ингредиенты, брал он за них тогда 50 или 75 долларов. Увидев, сколько это работы, я сама предложила повысить за них цену, тем более, что оплата идет в центр, а не ему лично. Центр тогда ему давал копейки. 
Лама Кунга в молодости и работал.. Помощником дантиста. И это бывший настоятель монастыря Нгор. Но он все делает с удовольствием и, конечно же, с высшей мотивацией.. 
Есть люди, которые приходят в центр и считают, что все должно быть так, как они считают нужным.. Но тогда они начинают гневаться, орут на Ламу, теряют самайи и уходят из центра.. Воображают себя, в частности, тантрич. божествами и напрочь теряют чувство юмора.. В общем, всякое бывает.. А центр там уже 40 лет.. И туда ездили все главы всех школ, даровали учения и ученики Ламы Кунги много лет уже вокруг него живут, специально рядом поселились, чтобы быть рядом и практикуют ежедневно, многие прошли ретриты, все уже в возрасте и добились успеха и в мирской жизни, но и работают много.. В общем, это все говорит о многом, я считаю)) Предлагаю лично туда поехать, пока там есть Ринпоче и все увидеть своими глазами))

----------

Olle (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Зачем же ездить. Я верю, что теократ в изгнании вынужден жить небогато и "немножко шить".

----------


## Маша_ла

Эти же вазы они делали и в Тибете, в монастыре Нгор Сакья, но там, я думаю, были специально обученные для этого монахи, а Ринпоче это только благословлял, а тут он сам все делает уже много лет.

Например, сестра Сакья Тризина, Джецун Кушок, которая в 15 лет даровала Лам Дре нескольким тысячам монахов, в Канаде, чтобы прокормить семью, убирала дома и вязала на продажу вещи, также они с мужем собирала на ферме овощи, с другими иммигрантами, а потом ее муж работал уборщиком туалетов в общественной школе.. Он тоже, конечно, из благородной семьи. Он мне рассказывал об этом без доли саможаления и пр, очень просто - надо было детей кормить. А Джецун Кушола в тоже время, оставалась держателем высших учений, делала все практики по ночам и теперь делает, и растила 4 детей. Жили они в маленькой комнатке, где под ковром собиралась вода. Бедно жили. Но не жаловались и ни о чем не жалели, а просто практиковали Дхарму. Потом она стала учить по просьбе Сакья Тризина и им стало немного полегче.. Это по поводу немножко шить.

Но Вазы она не делает, это была традиция монастыря Нгор и Лама Кунга их делает, поэтому. Чтобы распространять благословение и знакомить с этой традицией, Нгор Сакья, людей. А не для зарабатывания денег для центра. Центр содержится за счет членских взносов - 20 долларов в месяц, а Вазы - это просто блессинг. Хотя  я искренне недоумевала, зачем Лама делает столько работы и почему, в таком случае, они так дешево стоят. И таки да, те ученики, у кого дома есть эти Вазы, живут хорошо. Этого тоже нельзя отрицать. Хотя главное, наверное, тут тоже мотивация, и при получении Вазы тоже..

Просто, как бы Ринпоче, нравится все делать самому и эти Вазы тоже. Но это ужасно много работы и занимает очень много времени, в пыли, в жаре или в холоде, в гараже при центре.. Но, видимо, это ему надо. Пойди, пойми Бодхисаттв с нашим самсарным раскладом. Но он прямо светится, когда их делает. Когда его не станет, тьфу три раза, и Ваз именно этой традиции, скорее всего, не будет, к сожалению((

----------

Olle (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Зачем же ездить. Я верю, что теократ в изгнании вынужден жить небогато и "немножко шить".


Если перейти по этой теме выше:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post679936



> ПРОЕКТ «ВАЗЫ МИРА» – это воплощение просветленного виденья Его Святейшества Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, одного из величайших буддийских мастеров ХХ века. В конце своей жизни Ринпоче основал этот проект как глобальную инициативу для восстановления мира, гармонии и процветания на нашей планете. В 1991 году в Бутане было изготовлено 6200 ваз, содержащих субстанции из размельченных и смешанных с морской водой драгоценных камней. Вазы были освещены в ходе особых двухнедельных ритуалов самим Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, а также многими другими почитаемыми буддийскими мастерами. Затем вазы были отправлены в Индию, чтобы начать свое путешествие к местам назначения на всех семи континентах.
> 
> Вскоре после освящения ваз Его Святейшество Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче ушел в паринирвану. Тогда проект возглавил Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Он пообещал разместить все 6200 ваз, назвав это «делом своей жизни». Первая ваза была помещена в Бодхгае, Индия, месте просветления Будды, и с тех пор по всему миру было размещено более 2700 ваз. Еще остается разместить более 3200. Участие в размещении ваз мира и даже простое совершение благопожеланий для их успешного размещения несет безмерное благо.


Каждый делает свой проект как он может и на сколько хватает сил и средств.

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зачем же ездить. Я верю, что теократ в изгнании вынужден жить небогато и "немножко шить".


Денис, может нет смысле наезжать на тибетских лам, раз Вы в другой традиции и многих из них лично не знаете? И посему не можете достоверно судить об их знаниях, умениях и о том, как это все воспринимают их ученики?

Может, пожаловаться на Вас за неуважительный термин "теократ в изгнании" по отношению к ним? Многие ламы живут крайне скромно, полагаю, скромнее, чем многие из нас. И искренне служат всем, чем могут тем, кто нуждается. Им виднее формы, которыми они выражают свою любовь и доброту и помогают реализации своих учеников.

----------

Нико (04.01.2015), Сергей Хос (04.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Денис, может нет смысле наезжать на тибетских лам, раз Вы в другой традиции и многих из них лично не знаете? И посему не можете достоверно судить об их знаниях, умениях и о том, как это все воспринимают их ученики?
> 
> Может, пожаловаться на Вас за неуважительный термин "теократ в изгнании" по отношению к ним? Многие ламы живут крайне скромно, полагаю, скромнее, чем многие из нас. И искренне служат всем, чем могут тем, кто нуждается.


Я непонаслышке знаю, как живут тибетские ламы в изгнании. Если честно, никто бы из среднестатистических россиян на такой аскетический образ жизни не согласился бы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, может нет смысле наезжать на тибетских лам, раз Вы в другой традиции и многих из них лично не знаете?
> И посему не можете достоверно судить об их знаниях, умениях и о том, как это все воспринимают их ученики?


Вот я прочитал, что пишет ученик о гончарном умении ламы. Разве не правда, что тот делает кувшины и продает?




> Может, пожаловаться на Вас за неуважительный термин "теократ в изгнании" по отношению к ним?


Это же факт, что тибетский лама на родине своей был представителем теократии, а ныне изгнан оттедова китайцами. Выходит теократ в изгнании, как ни крути.
А если это название кажется неуважительным, то--это только так кажется от нечистого видения.




> Им виднее формы, которыми они выражают свою любовь и доброту и помогают реализации своих учеников.


Кому видится в этом реализация кувшинов, тот должен замолчать?

----------


## Нико

> Кому видится в этом реализация кувшинов, тот должен замолчать?


Лучше замолчать тому, кого так и прёт кого-то осудить.

----------


## Маша_ла

Пема, Нико, да пусть говорят, что хотят)) Всегда есть те, кто всем недоволен)) Это же ничего не меняет..
Кто-то увидел на плечах у бодхисаттвы собаку, кто-то никого не видел. 
Кто-то видит в работе Ламы реализацию горшков, а кто-то вообще ничего об этом не знает и ничего не думает.. Трудно продраться сквозь завесы неведения.. 
Пусть каждый пребывает в своей реальности)) Пусть каждый думает, что хочет.
И пусть все будут счастливы)) В своем неведении.. Если смогут.. И в своей правоте))

----------

Olle (04.01.2015), Гханта (05.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот я прочитал, что пишет ученик о гончарном умении ламы. Разве не правда, что тот делает кувшины и продает?
> 
> 
> Это же факт, что тибетский лама на родине своей был представителем теократии, а ныне изгнан оттедова китайцами. Выходит теократ в изгнании, как ни крути.
> А если это название кажется неуважительным, то--это только так кажется от нечистого видения.
> 
> 
> Кому видится в этом реализация кувшинов, тот должен замолчать?


А где сказано, что лама гончар и продает? Монахам работать нельзя. Но никто не воспрещает им отблагодарить тех, кто им совершает подношения, каким-нибудь предметом. 

Теократ, пожалуй, не совсем правильный термин для наших Учителей. Вы взгляните в словаре, какой оттенок имеет это слово.

И я очень попросила бы вас не высказывать свои мнения по поводу той информации, которой Вы не владеете. Видите реализацию кувшинов, оставьте это при себе. Вряд ли стоит высказываться в теме о тибетских атрибутах, раз вы в чань и понятия не имеете, о чем мы тут говорим.

----------

Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Лама Кунга не монах уже достаточно давно. Он живет один и работает, как может, на благо всех. "Лепит горшки" и продает их, предварительно наполнив их драгоценными камнями и молитвами и совершив ритуалы благословения и пр.)) Сам надписывает коробки и носит на почту)) И надо видеть, как он при этом радуется сам. 

В общем, любая тема на БФ превращается в шоу неведения. Это так прикольно наблюдать)) Как в театре.. Пусть еще пишут)) В конце концов, каждый сам отвечает за свои поступки. От кармы не спрятаться, не скрыться. Мне просто интересно, до какой степени может доходить человеческое невежество.. Поэтому, пусть пишут. Может они с уважением называют Ламу - горшечником. А если без уважения - то это их карма, сами расхлебывать будут. Тут просто себя во всей красе покажут. Интересно иногда, ху из ху и общий уровень БФа посмотреть.. Не так уж и далеко мы от них ушли, если родились тут.. Это наши люди и надо их принимать такими, какие есть. Это же искренние заблуждения и искреннее желание раскрыть глаза нам, заблудшим)) Т.е., мотивация хорошая, наверное)) Поэтому, продолжаем разговор))

Для кого-то Лама - горшечник, для кого-то - Учитель. Кому-то кажется, что он делает горшки, а кому-то - Вазы. Драгоценные сосуды. Кому-то кажется, что он их продает и живет на это, а кто-то знает, что делает подношение буддийскому центру, созданному этим Ламой, и, тем самым, способствует распространению Будда-Дхармы..  Кстати, сколько переводов садхан, которыми пользуемся мы тут, сделал Лама Кунга самолично.. Но это не интересно, видимо)) Прикольно наблюдать разные т.з. Пусть пишут.

Вазу, кстати, надо заказать, пока есть у кого. Спасибо за напоминание. И хорошо, что они доходят ОК. Хотя это тоже, наверное, зависит от кармы получателя))

----------

Нико (04.01.2015), Ридонлиев (09.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

Маша-ла, сансара она и есть на то сансара, что полна пороков и страдательна. "Полна пороков" --это означает наше загрязнённое видение.

----------

Маша_ла (04.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, но мы зачастую видим пороки друг в друге, не замечая того, что наше восприятие - это наша собственная карма)) Т.е., работать надо прежде всего с собой, развивать сострадание для начала и пр. Наверное, я не знаю))
В любом случае, когда человек что-то искренне пишет, даже если он заблуждается, мне это всегда интересно читать.
В конце концов, как говорится, в Ваджраяне наши недостатки и наши заблуждения - это просто топливо для практики, материал для преобразования. Поэтому, наверное, в Ваджраяне особенно много практикующих с ярко выраженными недостатками)) Но все проходит и это пройдет. При правильном руководстве и правильной практике. Наверное)) Все же, мы не безнадежны, я надеюсь))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Интересно, когда человек судит об Африке, никогда в ней не побывав :Smilie:  Я об этом.

Я не вижу ваджраянских недостатков в действиях ламы и изготовлении подарков своим ученикам.

Любой нормальный человек старается отблагодарить за подарок. А мы делаем ламе подношение все равно, без всякого расчёта получить что-то взамен.

----------

Olle (04.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я вот обычно сужу по себе: когда у меня ум выходит из равновесия, скорее всего, это желание кого-то осудить, а при этом оставаться прям самой правильной такой. ) Это мираж. Сейчас поставила себе установку никого не осуждать, только оценивать собственные мысли и поступки. Работает. Но привязанность несколько по-другому работает, это да. И всё равно есть методы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Любой нормальный человек старается отблагодарить за подарок. А мы делаем ламе подношение все равно, без всякого расчёта получить что-то взамен.


Я что-то совсем запутался в вашей кухне. "Стоит"--это размер подношения?



> Получил от Ринпоче подарок на Новый год! Вазу Богатства. Большое ему спасибо!
> Стоит это сейчас 150$ и стоимость доставки посылки не знаю, добавил 50$ (думаю хватило, на посылке стоимость была меньше указана).

----------


## Нико

> Я что-то совсем запутался в вашей кухне. "Стоит"--это размер подношения?


Да ничего не подносите, если вам заслуг не надобно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я что-то совсем запутался в вашей кухне. "Стоит"--это размер подношения?


Если не разбирайтесь, то задавайте вопросы, а не делайте выводы. Обычно статуи и другие ритуальные предметы покупаются у ремесленников мирян в буддийских магазинах. Ламы могут вылепить ца-ца из теста и сделать нехитрые предметы, литьем и ваянием они не занимаются. В статуэтки и другие предметы делаются особые вложения мантр и некоторые другие. Ламы обычно сами многие предметы не изготовляют. Но освещают их вложением, и только после этого эти предметы считаются святынями.

Вероятно, в этом случае человек узнал среднюю цену этого предмета в магазине и захотел ее ламе компенсировать. И доставку. Ламы обычно оставляют какую-то часть подношений на подарки ученикам. В данном случае сумму захотели отдать. Автор поста, наверно, лучше может разъяснит ход его мыслей :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

> Я что-то совсем запутался в вашей кухне. "Стоит"--это размер подношения?


чудак Вы человек. Вы на карте Америку видели? Человек пошел, там в Америке, купил глину, изготовил форму, купил печь и т.д. Из Тибета ему прислали различные ингредиенты для наполнения Вазы. И отправил мне по почте, сюда в Россию. 
Вы в школу ходили, слышали такой термин как себестоимость? А затраты на поизводство? Или прогуляли все на свете?
Если бы Вам, не понятно по чему в подписи - чань, какой-нибудь мастер подарил предмет религиозного назначения, думаю не отправили Вы данный предмет в помойку. 
А мне Мастер, он же Ринпоче, изготовил религиозный предмет, имеющий для меня определенное значение, но в виду затрат ему для этого необходимы средства, в виде денежных знаков. И если у него останется от моих средств излишки и он бесплатно, своему ученику или еще кому-нибудь, подарит свою Вазу, я буду рад, так как я принес благо кому-то. 
Так понятно?

----------

Нико (04.01.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А мне Мастер, он же Ринпоче, изготовил религиозный предмет, имеющий для меня определенное значение, но в виду затрат ему для этого необходимы средства, в виде денежных знаков.


Так о чем и говорю. Лама делает предметы культа, распространяет с постоплатой; налога, кажется, не платит. Я только про экономическую сторону дела, меня замешанные тут религиозные чувства не интересуют.

----------


## Нико

> Так о чем и говорю. Лама делает предметы культа, распространяет с постоплатой; налога, кажется, не платит. Я только про экономическую сторону дела, меня замешанные тут религиозные чувства не интересуют.


А вас вообще интересует, сколько у других людей в кармане денег, и от чего они?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так о чем и говорю. Лама делает предметы культа, распространяет с постоплатой; налога, кажется, не платит. Я только про экономическую сторону дела, меня замешанные тут религиозные чувства не интересуют.


Вас не интересуют, вот и не участвуйте в этой теме :Smilie:  Вы не налоговая инспекция. 

Вы так и не поняли, что лама не рассчитывает на оплату своего подарка. Это желание ученика. Олле насчитал определенную сумму по затратам САМ :Smilie:  Лама ему никакой цены не обозначал и ничего не просил.

Можно делать подношение до, после и вдогонку, и вообще, как захочется. Кстати, религиозные организации и некоторые культовые предметы налогами не облагаются, это особая статья.

Здесь не имеет места факт, когда за подарок делается пожертвование. Поскольку со стороны ламы нет никаких ожиданий. Он и не рассчитывал на оплату его. Юолее того, большую часть пожертвований ламы отдают на помощь другим или на поддержание монастыря.

----------


## Olle

> Так о чем и говорю. Лама делает предметы культа, распространяет с постоплатой; налога, кажется, не платит. Я только про экономическую сторону дела, меня замешанные тут религиозные чувства не интересуют.


Понятно, Вас пока не забанят, что-то хочется узнать. Разумный подход.

----------


## Гханта

> Получил от Ринпоче подарок на Новый год! Вазу Богатства. Большое ему спасибо!
> Стоит это сейчас 150$ и стоимость доставки посылки не знаю, добавил 50$ (думаю хватило, на посылке стоимость была меньше указана). Успел отправить до скачка валюты. На таможне посылку вскрывали, но Вазу не вскрывали, дошла в запечатанном виде. Ринпоче вкладывает распечатки, что в Вазе находится и пояснительное письмо для таможенников. Ринпоче извинялся, что долго не смог отправить, болел. Получилось, что получил ее как раз перед Новым годом. 
>  Долгих лет ему!


Примите мои поздравление с этим чудесным даром. Покажите же предмет населению не зависти ради, а любопытства для  :Smilie:

----------

Olle (05.01.2015), Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Примите мои поздравление с этим чудесным даром. Покажите же предмет населению не зависти ради, а любопытства для


Сало и сало, что его прбовать...
Точно такая же Ваза Белого Махакала, как на видео, где Ринпоче про Вазы говорит. Я ее прсто упаковал больно хорошо, а извлекать не хочется. Это, наверное, как статуетки с алтаря дергать, не можется.

----------


## Гханта

> Сало и сало, что его прбовать...
> Точно такая же Ваза Белого Махакала, как на видео, где Ринпоче про Вазы говорит. Я ее прсто упаковал больно хорошо, а извлекать не хочется. Это, наверное, как статуетки с алтаря дергать, не можется.


Таки и правильно наверное,  что не мажется... Я и без фотокарточки за ваше "сало" порадуюсь  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Olle (05.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если не разбирайтесь, то задавайте вопросы, а не делайте выводы.


Вот охота вестись на откровенный троллиг. Как только не лень по клавишам стучать...

----------

Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот охота вестись на откровенный троллиг. Как только не лень по клавишам стучать...


Может, чел, и правда, не знает :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

> Может, чел, и правда, не знает


Знатный мастер по поимке банов. Глянуть нужно просто в профиль.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может, чел, и правда, не знает


Не могу поверить, Пема, что вы настолько наивны. Очевидный троллинг.

----------

Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Буров

> За деньги высылает
> Что касается благосостояния, то даже у самых бедных учеников все как-то налаживалось постепенно, насколько я видела. Но наличие Вазы в доме, конечно, не отменяет работы и каких-то усилий в этом направлении. Т.е., сама по себе Ваза деньги зарабатывать не будет, она гармонизирует и благословляет пространство и способствует увеличению духовного и материального благосостояния в доме..


Во первых непонятно тогда почему это именуют подарком, это товар получается. Во вторых, у бедных людей каждая копейка на счету, например среднестатистический, провинциальный россиянин, с з/п. 7-10 тысяч рублей в месяц, не может себе позволить полноценно покупать продукты питания, не говоря уже о том чтобы купить вещи, деньги уходят на оплату коммунальных услуг и на элементарные продукты питания, которые не по детски дорожают и если человек находит 100 баксов на вазу, даже если судить хотя бы по ранешней расценке допустим в 50-70 баксов за вазу, то это говорит о излишках и такого человека я бы не стал называть бедным.

----------


## Сергей Буров

> Монахам работать нельзя.


Сангха вправе изменять незначительные винайские правила, если пожелает!

По кончине моей, Ананда, Сангха, если пожелает, может отменять все малые и неважные предписания (Дигха Никая 16, Махапариниббана сутта, глава 6 Последнее слово Татхагаты).

Изначально монахи например копали землю насколько я помню и только по просьбе мирян, Будда ввёл запрет на это дело, а вот в чаньской традиции существует такое правило: день без работы- день без еды.

----------

Паня (05.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Если есть искренний интерес, я отвечу. Центр - налогоплательщик, подношения за Вазы делаются Центру, Вазы делает Лама - и льет, и обжигает, и наполняет, и благословляет, и упаковывает. Ингредиенты - глину, краску - покупает за свой счет, счета за эл-во оплачивает центр, почтовые расходы компенсирует Ламе Центр, если он не забывает отдавать чеки бухгалтеру центра)) А подношение делается за Вазу Центру и идет на поддержание Центра.
Увидев, сколько реально это занимает времени и работы - это примерно месяц или два, серьезной работы, я сама была за то, чтобы подношения за Вазы были побольше, т.к. это время и здоровья Ринпоче, он все делает своими руками. Такая Ваза нужна одна на всю жизнь. Можно и накопить, если понимаешь ценность и есть желание иметь дома такое благословение. Вазы делаются не впрок, а на заказ, как бы, т.е., для конкретного человека, хотя и наполнение стандартное и ритуалы тоже, но Лама знает, для кого он Вазы делает.
Аналогичные Вазы продаются за гораздо большие деньги и сделаны не руками Ринпочей, насколько я знаю, от начала и до конца. Подношение за Вазу - это подношение Центру..

Вообще, многие тибетцы тоже сомневаются в бескорыстии Лам, считают чужие деньги и пр. Но я не думаю, что это буддисты.. Мы все - самсарные люди, мы меряем по своим мирским меркам. Ну и как бы флаг в руки и барабан на шею. Кого-то в чем-то переубеждать не вижу особого смысла. Я вижу бескорыстие и неустанную работу Ринпоче на благо всех и реальные результаты его работы - прогресс его учеников и развитие Дхармы в том месте. Кто-то что-то услышал и судит, не зная человека и не видя, как он живет. Ну и ладно. Каждый сам за свою карму отвечает.

Кстати, благодаря молитвам Ламы Кунги, его одна ученица, которую я знаю, излечилась от рака мозга. Позже, мы тоже молились за здоровье Ламы. А недавно, буквально на днях, моя мама излечилась от рака 4 стадии, благодаря молитвам Ламы и других учителей. Так что, все работает, помогает. Мысли - очень важная штука. Хорошо сохранять свой ум в чистоте. Есть вещи, которых мы не знаем и не понимаем и, если уж мы задаем вопросы про такие вещи, тогда уж лучше делать это с уважением - вдруг там все хорошо, а мы накопим неблагую карму своими мыслями?))

----------

Olle (05.01.2015), Гханта (05.01.2015), Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А недавно, буквально на днях, моя мама излечилась от рака 4 стадии, благодаря молитвам Ламы и других учителей.


Маша, а у мамы рак вообще теперь не диагностируют?

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, вообще нет никакого рака больше. 5 химий было, она в промежутках работала. А теперь сделали МРТ и говорят, что рак не обнаружен. Еще сделают какое-то фундаментальное исследование в феврале и свобода)) В общем, я даже не удивляюсь, хотя многие, включая врачей, в шоке)) Она же ходить вообще не могла, уже было поражение кости, была лимфома на ноге и все прошло вот))
Ну, конечно, она и сама сделала большую работу: изучала тексты, отпускала стрессы, просила мысленно прощения и прощала, развивала сострадание к своим, якобы, обидчикам и ко всем людям. Многое из буддийских учений ей было тяжело воспринять, она все ждала чудесного спасения, но я ей сказала, что этого не будет, надо спасать себя самостоятельно)) Однако, в то же время я делала подношения для пудж долгой жизни, Тары и Махакалы в главном монастыре Сакья и женском монастыре Сакья и просила о молитвах всех своих учителей. Мне Ламы сразу сказали, что она поправится, но это займет какое-то время. Заняло 4 месяца)) 
Потом, правда, почитав перевод книги Сакья Тризина, который я ей дала и переварив то, что она смогла воспринять, она стала ездить по церквям, но я думаю, это сыграло скорее роль духовной поддержки - "там такие доброжелательные монахини, они подарили нам браслетики")) Чем бы, как говорится, дитя не тешилось)) Однако фотки Лам стоят у нее на почетном месте, рядом с иконами)) В общем, теперь все хорошо)) Но, на самом деле, хорошему внешне человеку трудно воспринять тот факт, что все - это его собственная карма и надежда на чудо гораздо сильнее веры в свои силы.. Но, что могла она сделала и я за нее очень рада)) Еще поживем, я надеюсь)) Какой-то элемент чуда во всем этом есть, хотя я, зная силу молитв Учителей, совсем даже не удивляюсь))

----------

Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Olle

> ...человек находит 100 баксов на вазу, даже если судить хотя бы по ранешней расценке допустим в 50-70 баксов за вазу, то это говорит о излишках и такого человека я бы не стал называть бедным.


Человек нищ или беден только тогда, когда он так сам считает. Можно быть бедным и с кучей "зелени" в кармане. 
А я "богат" - у меня Ваза Богатства есть.

----------

Маша_ла (05.01.2015), Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не могу поверить, Пема, что вы настолько наивны. Очевидный троллинг.


Понимаете ли, я сама не могу понять пост Олле :Smilie: 




> Получил от Ринпоче подарок на Новый год! Вазу Богатства. Большое ему спасибо!
> Стоит это сейчас 150$ и стоимость доставки посылки не знаю, добавил 50$ (думаю хватило, на посылке стоимость была меньше указана). Успел отправить до скачка валюты. На таможне посылку вскрывали, но Вазу не вскрывали, дошла в запечатанном виде. Ринпоче вкладывает распечатки, что в Вазе находится и пояснительное письмо для таможенников. Ринпоче извинялся, что долго не смог отправить, болел. Получилось, что получил ее как раз перед Новым годом. 
> Долгих лет ему!


Поэтому вопрос Дениса мне понятен. Не могу назвать это полностью троллингом :Smilie: 

Я не понимаю, где это стоит 150 долл, почему ученик захотел вернуть ламе именно такую сумму, ну, за отправку я еще понимаю.

Я ни разу в жизни не возвращала ламам конкретные суммы за подарки, даже, если знала стоимость ритуальных предметов. Особенно не понимаю, как можно определить цену за самодельный подарок. Ламы не делаю их для прямой продажи.Тем более, сделанный напрямую от Учителя именно мне. Если я его специально не заказывала в буддийском центре, договорившись сделать пожертвование.
Если это было желание самого ламы, то вообще не понимаю, какие деньги я ему должна :Smilie: 

Я могу послать ему пожертвование в той мере, в которой могу и считаю нужным, и когда угодно, и не знаю, каким образом оценить данный подарок в денежных единицах. :Smilie:  

Бывают ритуальные предметы, сделанные ремесленниками, и, отлитая статуя Тары стоит, например, 150 долларов без вложения в Индии, лама может ее купить для меня, сделать вложения и прислать. Но мне в голову не пришло бы высылать ламе стоимость статуи, если я специально не просила ее для меня купить и сделать вложения, оговорив сразу это. Во всех остальных случаях я бы не стала бы вообще переводить отношения с ламой на эту колею.

В буддийских центрах бывает, выставляют такие предметы на продажу для поддержания центра. Но это, мне кажется, совсем не тот случай. К тому же ценообразование на эти объекты не знаю, как происходит. Часто их ставят для премий высоким спонсорам. 

Откуда взялось 150 долларов, Олле? :Smilie:  Где Вы видели ценник на Вазы Богатства и почему решили, что Ринпоче надо вернуть эту сумму? :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понимаете ли, я сама не могу понять пост Олле


Вообще-то речь шла о сообщениях другого участника.

----------

Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да, вообще нет никакого рака больше. 5 химий было, она в промежутках работала. А теперь сделали МРТ и говорят, что рак не обнаружен. Еще сделают какое-то фундаментальное исследование в феврале и свобода)) В общем, я даже не удивляюсь, хотя многие, включая врачей, в шоке)) Она же ходить вообще не могла, уже было поражение кости, была лимфома на ноге и все прошло вот))
> Ну, конечно, она и сама сделала большую работу: изучала тексты, отпускала стрессы, просила мысленно прощения и прощала, развивала сострадание к своим, якобы, обидчикам и ко всем людям. Многое из буддийских учений ей было тяжело воспринять, она все ждала чудесного спасения, но я ей сказала, что этого не будет, надо спасать себя самостоятельно)) Однако, в то же время я делала подношения для пудж долгой жизни, Тары и Махакалы в главном монастыре Сакья и женском монастыре Сакья и просила о молитвах всех своих учителей. Мне Ламы сразу сказали, что она поправится, но это займет какое-то время. Заняло 4 месяца)) 
> Потом, правда, почитав перевод книги Сакья Тризина, который я ей дала и переварив то, что она смогла воспринять, она стала ездить по церквям, но я думаю, это сыграло скорее роль духовной поддержки - "там такие доброжелательные монахини, они подарили нам браслетики")) Чем бы, как говорится, дитя не тешилось)) Однако фотки Лам стоят у нее на почетном месте, рядом с иконами)) В общем, теперь все хорошо)) Но, на самом деле, хорошему внешне человеку трудно воспринять тот факт, что все - это его собственная карма и надежда на чудо гораздо сильнее веры в свои силы.. Но, что могла она сделала и я за нее очень рада)) Еще поживем, я надеюсь)) Какой-то элемент чуда во всем этом есть, хотя я, зная силу молитв Учителей, совсем даже не удивляюсь))


Маша, не расслабляйтесь, у меня такое же было с папой на последней стадии рака после молитв. Это с метастазами уже. Важно вашей маме продолжать практику и не возвращаться к прежнему образу мышления!

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Маша_ла (05.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нико, да, она старается. Вроде как изменилась. Раньше, в принципе, была очень негативно настроена по отношению к несогласным с ней)) Теперь вроде как помягчела)) Не думает только о внешних вещах.. Концентрируется на главном..

----------

Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще-то речь шла о сообщениях другого участника.


Я знаю, что троллил Денис Евгеньев, но вопрос у меня к Олле, который решил ламе заплатить за Вазу Богатства и за отправку. И я понимаю вопрос Дениса по этому поводу. У меня у самой возник этот вопрос при глубоком уважении к ламам и Вазам, я сама ни разу с таким не сталкивалась.

Мне тоже кажется странным такой подход, если Олле заранее не заказывал за определенную сумму эту Вазу. так что пусть Олле объяснит.

----------


## Olle

> Я знаю, что троллил Денис Евгеньев, но вопрос у меня к Олле, который решил ламе заплатить за Вазу Богатства и за отправку. И я понимаю вопрос Дениса по этому поводу. У меня у самой возник этот вопрос при глубоком уважении к ламам и Вазам, я сама ни разу с таким не сталкивалась.
> 
> Мне тоже кажется странным такой подход, если Олле заранее не заказывал за определенную сумму эту Вазу. так что пусть Олле объяснит.


Вообще не вижу ни каких проблем. Есть стоимость min любой услуги. 
Ламы делают какие-то предметы ритуального назначения и за это им подносят. Я заведомо узнал, что это будет мне стоить 150$ плюс достака по почте, я попросил Ринпоче в письме изготовить для меня Вазу (отправил свои данные). Если бы у меня было больше средств, то я бы отправил центру больше. Это обычный размер подношения за Вазу на сейчас. 
На самом деле правильная Ваза стоит достаточно дорого, максимальная цена, которая мне попадалась в хитрой трактовке, как подарок спонсору - 5000-7000€. 
Китайская Ваза, на сайте ебей  стоит 120$, но там не понятно была ли она благословлена и чем наполнена тоже и кто все это сделал не известно. 
Всегда есть цена услуги, если это не твой учитель, который тебе что-то дарит. Наполнение статуй также стоит определенную min сумму. Мне, по моему не знанию, за хадак наполняли ламы, как украл. Они два дня старались.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Маша_ла (05.01.2015), Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще не вижу ни каких проблем. Есть стоимость min любой услуги. 
> Ламы делают какие-то предметы ритуального назначения и за это им подносят. Я заведомо узнал, что это будет мне стоить 150$ плюс достака по почте, я попросил Ринпоче в письме изготовить для меня Вазу (отправил свои данные). Если бы у меня было больше средств, то я бы отправил центру больше. Это обычный размер подношения за Вазу на сейчас. 
> На самом деле правильная Ваза стоит достаточно дорого, максимальная цена, которая мне попадалась в хитрой трактовке, как подарок спонсору - 5000-7000€. 
> Китайская Ваза, на сайте ебей  стоит 120$, но там не понятно была ли она благословлена и чем наполнена тоже и кто все это сделал не известно. 
> Всегда есть цена услуги, если это не твой учитель, который тебе что-то дарит. Наполнение статуй также стоит определенную min сумму. Мне, по моему незнанию, за хадак наполняли ламы, как украл. Они два дня старались.


В тантрических монастырях Гьюто и Гьюме тоже можно приобретсти подобные сосуды богатства, примерно за ту же сумму, может, чуть меньше. Все средства, ествественно, идут на содержание монахов в монастыре. Никто вопросов не задаёт, если кому это надо.

----------

Olle (05.01.2015)

----------


## Olle

> В тантрических монастырях Гьюто и Гьюме тоже можно приобретсти подобные сосуды богатства, примерно за ту же сумму, может, чуть меньше. Все средства, ествественно, идут на содержание монахов в монастыре. Никто вопросов не задаёт, если кому это надо.


Возможно, я это и видел, но еще вопрос кто это мне отправит. Мне давно отправляли  статуетку из Непала, адрес был так написан, что чудом выцепил на почте посылку, не могли найти адресата. Так же перед Новым годом. 
Да и с Индии и Китая возможность получить открытую Вазу во много раз выше, органы борются с химией.

----------


## Нико

> Возможно я это и видел, но еще вопрос кто это отправит. Мне отправляли давно статуетку из Непала, адрес был так написан, что я чудом выцепил на почте посылку, не могли найти адресата. Так же перед Новым годом. 
> Да и с Индии и Китая возможность получить открытую Вазу во мног раз выше, органы борются с химией.


Не, конечно, такие вещи лучше с людьми отправлять, не по почте. То, что по почте обычной нераскрытым дошло -- чудо просто!

----------

Olle (05.01.2015), Маша_ла (05.01.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Удивительно, что дошла в целости и сохранности, даже не разбилась и не треснула. ЛКР отправляет их также по США и по самой Калифорнии, так они иногда, бывают, трескаются в процессе транспортировки.. И их Лама потом заменяет. А тут в другую страну, в нашу Рашу, и целенькая, красивенькая, не тронутая и.. дошла)) Новогоднее чудо, не иначе))

----------

Olle (05.01.2015), Гханта (05.01.2015), Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще не вижу ни каких проблем. Есть стоимость min любой услуги. 
> Ламы делают какие-то предметы ритуального назначения и за это им подносят. Я заведомо узнал, что это будет мне стоить 150$ плюс достака по почте, я попросил Ринпоче в письме изготовить для меня Вазу (отправил свои данные). Если бы у меня было больше средств, то я бы отправил центру больше. Это обычный размер подношения за Вазу на сейчас. 
> На самом деле правильная Ваза стоит достаточно дорого, максимальная цена, которая мне попадалась в хитрой трактовке, как подарок спонсору - 5000-7000€. 
> Китайская Ваза, на сайте ебей  стоит 120$, но там не понятно была ли она благословлена и чем наполнена тоже и кто все это сделал не известно. 
> Всегда есть цена услуги, если это не твой учитель, который тебе что-то дарит. Наполнение статуй также стоит определенную min сумму. Мне, по моему не знанию, за хадак наполняли ламы, как украл. Они два дня старались.


Извините, но меня это все не коснулось. Я обычно получала от лам бесплатные подарки, а ритуальные предметы покупала сама и относила их ламе на благословение. Как-то мне знакомые ламы этим не занимались :Smilie: .

----------


## Olle

> Извините, но меня это все не коснулось. Я обычно получала от лам бесплатные подарки, а ритуальные предметы покупала сама и относила их ламе на благословение. Как-то мне знакомые ламы этим не занимались.


Не у каждого такая карма, кому-то приходится ее зарабатывать, или отрабатывать, просто так ничего не "обрыбивается".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не у каждого такая карма, кому-то приходится ее зарабатывать, или отрабатывать, просто так ничего не "обрыбивается".


Наверно, я просто равнодушна к большинству ритуальных предметов :Smilie:  С годами их все меньше, раздарила все, что могла, для необходимых - есть просто картинка.....

Мне попались ламы, которые с иронией относились к излишней страсти коллекционировать предметы. Хотя всегда относились к вере людей с уважением. Они больше напирали на понимание. Но сорадусь всем, у кого есть Ваза Богатства и другие подарки от их драгоценных учителей.

Единственное, думаю, что подарок должен быть бесплатным :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

Да и мне ничего не надо, но вокруг меня есть близкие люди, вокруг моего места проживания так же находится кто-то. 
А в силу того, что я многое не могу делать, т.к. просто этого не умею, несколько лет назад решил получить Вазу. Созрело решение и реализовалось только сейчас. 
Вазу Мира разместили где-то в районе Казани, опоздал, а мне предложили на Полюсе, пришлось самому заказывать свою. 
Теперь еще Вазу Земли получить и заложить, но это не сейчас.
Подарок он и есть подарок, когда тебе дарят, если этого заслуживаешь.

----------


## Маша_ла

Насколько я знаю, Вазы Лама Кунга не дарит, за них существует определенная цена - там очень много работы и пр., даже высокие спонсоры)) покупают их для себя и для своих близких))
Например, также, в центре продаются ритуальные предметы. Есть предметы, которые окунают в золото и продают потом очень недорого в центре. Также бывают тханки на продажу. Я оттуда много редких и красивых тханок привезла, они в единственном экземпляре, есть старые. Ну и чего?

----------

Olle (06.01.2015)

----------


## Olle

В Польше, в Грабнике в 2014 году на закладку в ступу человек принес Вазу Богатства подаренную ему Тенга Ринпоче. 
Если заслуг достаточно, то некоторые предметы необходимые для практики появляются как подарок.
И то что я заплатил, считаю не большие деньги, получив Вазу без повреждений перед Новым годом, есть драгоценный подарок от Ринпоче.

----------

Маша_ла (06.01.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Знатный мастер по поимке банов. Глянуть нужно просто в профиль.


Ничего не увидел там. 
 По мне, так его в бан нужно было отправить после первой же страницы этой темы. Тролинг очень тоолстый и примитивный, нашим форумским девушкам совсем что ли скучно, раз на такой очевидный развод тратят время?
Банить перманентно.

----------


## Сергей Пара

Как использовать и где хранить такую вазу богатства в домашних условиях?

----------


## Нико

> Как использовать и где хранить такую вазу богатства в домашних условиях?


Тока не говорите "ваза", говорите "сосуд". Это ж не ваза для цветов.... Купили такое - дома поставьте в ящичек, хорошо бы, чтобы он закрывался на замочек и никто, кроме вас и ваших самых близких, не видел и не трогал этот сосуд богатства. Освящать ритуалами желательно раз в год. Если попадаются соответствующие ламы...

----------


## Сергей Пара

> Тока не говорите "ваза", говорите "сосуд". Это ж не ваза для цветов.... Купили такое - дома поставьте в ящичек, хорошо бы, чтобы он закрывался на замочек и никто, кроме вас и ваших самых близких, не видел и не трогал этот сосуд богатства. Освящать ритуалами желательно раз в год. Если попадаются соответствующие ламы...


Нико, спасибо за науку.
Эта тема называется "Вазы Богатства", в многочисленных обсуждениях здесь тоже употребляется термин "Вазы богатства". Все так говорят здесь и в других местах.
Почему мне нельзя говорить "ваза", а надо говорить "сосуд"?
Подкрепите свою мысль ссылками, пожалуйста.

В этой теме, некоторые товарищи говорили, что хранят "Вазы Богатства" на алтаре. Правильно ли это?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, спасибо за науку.
> Эта тема называется "Вазы Богатства", в многочисленных обсуждениях здесь тоже употребляется термин "Вазы богатства". Все так говорят здесь и в других местах.
> Почему мне нельзя говорить "ваза", а надо говорить "сосуд"?
> Подкрепите свою мысль ссылками, пожалуйста.
> 
> В этой теме, некоторые товарищи говорили, что хранят "Вазы Богатства" на алтаре. Правильно ли это?


Тибетское "бум па" переводится как "сосуд", а не как "ваза". Вазы придумали, то же мне.... Ну да, можете и на алтаре хранить, если места хватит, а можете в другом месте (но высоком).

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тибетское "бум па" переводится как "сосуд", а не как "ваза". Вазы придумали, то же мне.... Ну да, можете и на алтаре хранить, если места хватит, а можете в другом месте (но высоком).


«Ваза богатства» красивее. Слово «сосуд» это технический или медицинский термин. Мы же не говорим: «Пойду достану сосуд, налью чаю».

А к примеру, бочоночек богатства дебильно бы звучал.

Пусть уж лучше останутся «вазы».

----------


## Дубинин

Я услышал, что буддисты, вазы для богатства- ставят, и подумал- это дело- жизнь ведь нынче- не простая.
Покопавшись где-то в хламе, откопав "ночную вазу", все колечки и цепочки, и валюты накопленья-
уложил рядами плотно- завязал в полителене, постоял над нею скорбно, и запрятал в месте тайном.
Завещали наши предки, что в годины лихолетий- ритуальные сосуды- избавляют от лишений!

----------

Альбина (14.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015), Мяснов (07.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> «Ваза богатства» красивее. Слово «сосуд» это технический или медицинский термин. Мы же не говорим: «Пойду достану сосуд, налью чаю».
> 
> А к примеру, бочоночек богатства дебильно бы звучал.
> 
> Пусть уж лучше останутся «вазы».


Ну пусть, я не спорю). Токо "ваза" в русском языке - это то, куда ставят цветы. )))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я услышал, что буддисты, вазы для богатства- ставят, и подумал- это дело- жизнь ведь нынче- не простая.
> Покопавшись где-то в хламе, откопав "ночную вазу", все колечки и цепочки, и валюты накопленья-
> уложил рядами плотно- завязал в полителене, постоял над нею скорбно, и запрятал в месте тайном.
> Завещали наши предки, что в годины лихолетий- ритуальные сосуды- избавляют от лишений!


С "вазами"-то всё непросто...
Отмолить сначала надо.
А потом, поставив в ящег,
Долго Дзамбале молица...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGnqvT8oXOY

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Дубинин (07.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGnqvT8oXOY


Ты им с тибетского или с английского- толмачила?

----------


## Нико

> Ты им с тибетского или с английского- толмачила?


С тибецкого толмачу, прикинь))).

----------

Дубинин (07.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> С тибецкого толмачу, прикинь))).


Так ты всё здесь тибетского стеснялась, а в индиях целые делегации обслуживала. (хотя- вам профи виднее- свой уровень)

----------


## Нико

> Так ты всё здесь тибетского стеснялась, а в индиях целые делегации обслуживала. (хотя- вам профи виднее- свой уровень)


Не, просто кхенпо этот на понятном мне тибетском разговаривает))).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> а можете в другом месте (но высоком).


разговаривал с историком, работающим в лхасском универе, он говорит, что янгбумы еще полвека назад,  были практически в каждой семье,( а то и по нескольку в доме) и в  основном хранили его в сундуке или в "янг гам" (шкафчик для янгбума ) или внутри алтарного шкафа. 
в монастырях, действительно, на алтаре. в семьях - зачастую внутри алтарного шкафа. историк связывает это с суеверным предрассудками (чтобы не "сглазили")

----------


## Нико

> разговаривал с историком, работающим в лхасском универе, он говорит, что янгбумы еще полвека назад,  были практически в каждой семье,( а то и по нескольку в доме) и в  основном хранили его в "янг гам" (шкафчик для янгбума) или внутри алтарного шкафа. 
> в монастырях, действительно, на алтаре. в семьях - зачастую внутри алтарного шкафа. историк связывает это с суеверным предрассудками (чтобы не "сглазили")


И правильно связывает этот историк. Неча таращиться на янгбумы!!!)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не, просто кхенпо этот на понятном мне тибетском разговаривает))).


Кстати да, обалденно говорит, я и то понимаю чуть-чуть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати да, обалденно говорит, я и то понимаю чуть-чуть.


Ну вам-то давно пора переводчегом стать. Небось скромность мешает))).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати да, обалденно говорит, я и то понимаю чуть-чуть.


Удивительно, но даже у меня получается слоги на слух определить.
Это притом, что я в прошлой жизни медведю на ухо наступил  :Smilie: 

Причём Кхенпо - шерпа.

----------

Нико (14.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Удивительно, но даже у меня получается слоги на слух определить.
> Это притом, что я в прошлой жизни медведю на ухо наступил 
> 
> Причём Кхенпо - шерпа.


У него классический тибетский, наверное, потому, что хорошее образование получил).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну вам-то давно пора переводчегом стать. Небось скромность мешает))).


Да куда уж мне, я и тексты-то еле разбираю, а тут живых людей слушать.

----------


## Нико

> Да куда уж мне, я и тексты-то еле разбираю, а тут живых людей слушать.


Но тибетским-то владеете! И вроде как постоянно что-то из текстов переводите?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но тибетским-то владеете! И вроде как постоянно что-то из текстов переводите?


Не постоянно, к случаю.

----------


## Olle

ПРОЕКТ «ВАЗЫ МИРА»
ПРОЕКТ «ВАЗЫ МИРА» – это воплощение просветленного виденья Его Святейшества Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, одного из величайших буддийских мастеров ХХ века. В конце своей жизни Ринпоче основал этот проект как глобальную инициативу для восстановления мира, гармонии и процветания на нашей планете. В 1991 году в Бутане было изготовлено 6200 ваз, содержащих субстанции из размельченных и смешанных с морской водой драгоценных камней. Вазы были освещены в ходе особых двухнедельных ритуалов самим Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, а также многими другими почитаемыми буддийскими мастерами. Затем вазы были отправлены в Индию, чтобы начать свое путешествие к местам назначения на всех семи континентах.

Вскоре после освящения ваз Его Святейшество Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче ушел в паринирвану. Тогда проект возглавил Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Он пообещал разместить все 6200 ваз, назвав это «делом своей жизни». Первая ваза была помещена в Бодхгае, Индия, месте просветления Будды. 

ПРОЕКТ «ВАЗЫ МИРА» 
Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче 
http://www.slideshare.net/margaritasupe/ss-39037030
http://www.peacevaseproject.org/

----------

Алексей Л (05.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2017)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Вазы были освещены


Таки на них посветили фонариком  :Big Grin: ?

----------

